# [solved] configurare rete adsl strana

## darkmanPPT

premessa: non me ne intendo assolutamente nulla di reti   :Rolling Eyes: 

volevo configurare una rete di pc (due) per connetterli alla rete adsl.

queste sono le caratteristiche:

dal muro esce un cavo ethernet con un determinato ip number.

vorrei collegare il cavo uscente al un router

e i due pc al router

secondo voi è fattibile?

serve un router o qualcos'altro?

se attacco il cavo al pc, per accedere ad internet devo impostare il gateway, il dns e l'ip number (ip fisso, no dhcp).

devo impostare qualcosa di particolare dentro la configurazione del router? posso usare il dhcp nel router?

io penso che si possa fare, ma non ho la più pallida idea di come...

qualcuno sa darmi una mano? 

grazie in anticipo per qualsiasi help mi possiate dare   :Wink: 

-------------------------------------------------------

lo schema è

|cavo ethernet muro| <------> |router| <------> |due pc|

----------

## davedeth

La tua situazione è simile alla mia in quanto ho un router attaccato alla presa del telefono e due pc collegati al router. Tutti e due i pc utilizzano il dhcp, quello con windows lo fa di base e con gentoo utilizzo dhcpcd, e il ruoter quindi è settato per fare anche da server dhcp. In alcuni casi però, a me capitava con debian, non mi riconosceva il dns del router quindi dovevo impostare la rete manualmente ed utilizzare gli opendns (208.67.222.222 è l'indirizzo). Spero di esserti stato utile come tu lo sei stato a me in passato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## k01

se a monte di questo cavo di rete c'è un altro router, o comunque un server dhcp, è sufficiente un semplice switch senza le funzionalità di router, così eviti di incasinarti con gli indirizzi IP, ed è come se ti collegassi direttamente a quel cavo

----------

## darkmanPPT

ok, quindi me ne frego del router e lo uso solo come switch.

ok.

quindi questo vuol dire che ogni computer dovrà avere le sue impostazioni locali per il gateway, dns, etc etc....

quel che mi chiedevo era questo:

non è che si possa in qualche modo impostare tali valori solo sul router ed usare per la rete interna un banale dhcp?

boh, io la sparo là, non so se è fattibile.

comunque grazie per l'aiuto.

domani provo

----------

## riverdragon

Che c'è a monte di questo cavo ethernet?

----------

## oRDeX

A me sà molto di FW..Comunque immagino che lui abbia a disposizione un solo IP che viene fornito all'host che si connette a questo cavo ethernet del muro. Quindi questo host dovrà fungere da router. 

Nulla ti vieta di installare su questo host un server dhcp affinchè sia questo a comunicare i vari valori ai due pc che si connettono. Ovviamente dovrai procurarti un router che abbia un'interfaccia WAN Ethernet (per interfaccia WAN si intende un interfaccia fisicamente differente da quella utilizzata per connettere la rete locale dove solitamente si connette appunto la rete esterna).

Ora non so se hai già un router per questo, altrimenti dovrai ricordarti di questo particolare quando lo acquisti.

Se invece non ho capito nulla ed hai a disposizione più IP sulla connessione che proviene dal muro, allora ti basterà usare uno switch che interconnetta i 3 cavi e faccia bridge fra loro.

Spero di non aver detto gastronerie e di essere stato chiaro  :Smile: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

ok, siete stati chiarissimi.

non si tratta di fastweb ma di una ditta che fa servizio di WADSL: a monte del cavo ethernet c'è semplicemente un'antenna. (beh, forse anche qualcos'altro ma non è che ci capisca molto... comunque sia ci sta qualcosa che sta sul tetto)

il tizi del servizio mi danno tre ip fissi.

il mio discorso del router è perchè ne avevo uno vecchio a casa e mi chiedevo se fosse possibile riutilizzarlo. tutto qui   :Very Happy: 

però.... dato che la cosa sembra esser complicata, seguirò il consiglio di oRDeX e cercherò di usarlo come switch (in teoria basta disabilitare il server dhcp interno, giusto?)

----------

## oRDeX

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> però.... dato che la cosa sembra esser complicata, seguirò il consiglio di oRDeX e cercherò di usarlo come switch (in teoria basta disabilitare il server dhcp interno, giusto?)

 

Bhè se hai 3 IP fissi e 2 soli pc, tanto vale assegnare 1 IP ad ogni PC; quindi sì, usa uno switch (o usa lo switch interno del tuo router). Disabilita il server dhcp e collega tutto alle porte eth (oppure compra uno switch semplice)  :Razz: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

perfetto!

infatti così facendo ho risolto ed ora internet va.

grazie a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

